
Causal effects between subjective wellbeing and cardiometabolic health - nabla9
https://www.bmj.com/content/362/bmj.k3788
======
maxander
The title is somewhat misleading; they _looked for_ causal effects from
subjective wellbeing to cardiometabolic health and vice-versa, but the only
such effect that they _found_ was in particular BMI-->subjective wellbeing
(and with the sign you'd expect.)

------
uvesten
That is very much in line with what you'd expect, I guess.

If you are and feel in good shape you report a higher level of wellbeing than
if you aren't...

~~~
oh_sigh
It's not necessarily a given that if your body is functioning well that you
will be able to consciously report that you feel well. Would you know if your
liver was operating at borderline unhealthy levels?

~~~
mmwelt
Yes, that also seems to be in line with the results. The casual effect was
only seen with body mass index (probably quite noticeable) but no other
cardiometabolic health measures.

In other words, the fatter a person is, the more likely he/she is to feel less
happy/satisfied with life.

------
platz
obese people report lower levels of wellbeing

